# Tour Stage 5 - 158k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I have not seen Stage 4, nor have I read any of the stage talk on here. I also haven't read anything other than the final few meters to the finish. So this recap will be pretty bad. But get used to it until Sunday...

EVANS! The aussie gets his first stage in a photo finish. Unfortunately he does not get to pull on the yellow, but after last year I'm sure he won't mind waiting a little while longer. Evans was tertiary pick this year, but he may actually pull it off. Granted, we aren't even 5 days in, but the sun is shining on him. He definitely has the edge on either Schleck when it comes to the time trial. Then again, Grenoble is more of a mountainous ITT, like the Cinque Terre two Giro's ago. I am not sure if Grenoble is as twisty, but it's got elevation, baby.

Contador displays he will not give. There are still over two weeks of racing, so anything is possible. He needs to steal seconds when he can. Unfortunately, le Tour does not have time bonuses he enjoyed at the Giro. Imagine if they did. What is already a great tour, superior to this year's Giro thusfar, would be that much more strategic. In the annual race to be the best grand tour, the French edition may finally retake the throne.

Gilbert? Ouch. How many of us have looked forward to a big birthday party or special birthday gift, only to be disappointed? If the GC guys hadn't decided to test each other today, he would have had it. But they did, and he didn't get what he wanted. For the first time this season.

Thor still in the Maillot Jaune.

On to Stage 5!
They classify this as a flat stage, but I don't think Cavendish would agree. A lot of what I have reading says this is a pure sprinter's stage, but I disagree. After an undulating start, a Cat4 climb is pegged at kilometer 45. The intermediate sprint lies 25k later. The road continues along in a bumpy fashion, looking almost like an upside down key. The sprint doesn't look to be uphill, and that would point to the pure sprinters. But I think this has breakaway written on it. If the winds play a part, a group of 8-15 could survive. That make up would need a rider from BMC, HTC, and Garmin in there.

I don't know which way to go. Cunego on a flyer? Millar in a break (if his chain doesn't snap)? Sandy Casar for fun?

I will go safe and say Thor takes a stage and keeps yellow for another night.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Too bad Sagan isn't racing or I might give the pick to him.

I say Cavendish takes it in a regrouped bunch sprint after Vino goes on a flier. Petacchi not far behind Cav. Thor retains yellow.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think we will see Ferrar and Cavendish duke this one out. Throw in Petacchi to make it interesting. Hoping for Tyler but I think Cav has something to prove at this point!


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a nice looking descent after the cat 4 climb. I'm rooting for another win from the Garmin-Cervelo team.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

krott5333 said:


> That's a nice looking descent after the cat 4 climb. I'm rooting for another win from the Garmin-Cervelo team.


i woulda picked nibali if he were at le tour.
and had actually tried something at the giro.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Farrar and Thor stays in yellow.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Voeckler on a breakaway.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Cavendish. No more 4th of July


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav takes the stage. Tyler works to keep Thor in yellow.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Cav.....


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i woulda picked nibali if he were at le tour.
> and had actually tried something at the giro.


Nibali? for a flat stage?

Bunch sprint (too early for breakaway to work), Cav for the win.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Going with Popo in a breakaway, seems like this kind of roller is suited to him and still days away from the bigger climbs where he'll be needed.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This is one of Cavendish's big chances for a stage win but I say this one will go to Tyler again. There's a climb at the 4k to go point. Cav will probably run into trouble there.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

HTC will kill themselves to get Cav the win. I think they will get what they can out of the intermediate sprint as well.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

8 m/s tail wind, except from km 80 to 110 where it will be from the side. Expect Rabobank and Leopard to wreak havoc there, and a drag race to the finish like the one to San Remo in March.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Going with Popo in a breakaway, seems like this kind of roller is suited to him and still days away from the bigger climbs where he'll be needed.


I love Popo, but he's cooked compared to the Armstrong years. (read into that what you will)

He spent the entire Giro up the road and never got closer than 20k to the finish.

HTC aren't gonna let a breakaway go today unless Cav has a bad day and gets in trouble on the lumpy terrain. But if that happens, Garmin will reel it in.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Ed, thanks for these threads. I would rep you if I didn't have to spread but wanted to say thanks for posting this info making it a bit quicker for me to find the profiles and a quick summation here.

And no spoilers, even better for the folks who can't watch till evening.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Nibali? for a flat stage?
> 
> Bunch sprint (too early for breakaway to work), Cav for the win.


i know its called a flat stage, but in undulates enough. and i could see him sneaking away with that short climb and descent.

i do believe it is probably too early for a breakaway to survive, but you never know. with the potential eschelons, anything is possibly. but it would have to be a large break.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Jens Voigt from a breakaway.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Janez crashed out! I was really looking forward to seeing how he would finish this year. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Janez crashed out! I was really looking forward to seeing how he would finish this year. Hope he's ok.


He got up and was shipped out in an ambulance.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Motorbike took out Sorensen...jeepers.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Janez crashed out! I was really looking forward to seeing how he would finish this year. Hope he's ok.


I was looking forward to see how he was going to do this year, although I don't think he was going to be given a lot of freedom behind the old guys on his team. I hope at some point he's "the man" for RS in a grand tour.

Most of all, I hope he's okay.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Jumping jimminy. A lot of crashes today. 

Dunno who's going to take this. If it boils down to Cav and Farrar, barring team and/or rider mistakes I'd have to say Cav takes it. As fun as it's been to see Tyler take a stage, he's not on top form. And, after seeing how Cav battled back to a fifth place finish on that stage (3), I'd say his damnable afterburners are working just fine.

In other news, I've finally picked my favorite team kit this year...got to go with Saxo's. Those are really classy. Garmin's come in a close second.

That's all.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Boonen down on the deck hard, along with most of Quickstep...

EDIT; back on the bike.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Today is so strange! Seems like no one can stay upright!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Blimey! This Tour is looking to be the most exciting one for years. I'm enjoying every moment.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

erj549 said:


> I'm gonna go with Voeckler on a breakaway.


and there he goes with 30km to go!


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cavendish, darn, I was hoping for another Farrar win


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Hopefully we get back to Boonen, and hopefully he doesn't get eminated. For now it is the Cavendish Channel.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

First stage I have been able to watch live. 

Kudos to Ben Swift, who came over the top of an attack that disorganized the field. That was a great move! Too early given the uphill finish and quick reorganization, but a chance that was right to throw the dice on.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Karma's a real b1tch for conti this year


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

krott5333 said:


> Cavendish, darn, I was hoping for another Farrar win


Where was Farrar?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Rooted for voeckler but cav is unstoppable if he has a clear shot.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Great finish! Thor hit the finish too soon, Gilbert and Rojas were looking good but WOW what a final 500m by Cavendish. He didn't have his sprint train, he had to do it all himself. Too often I discredit him because it seems like his team focuses on delivering him to the line above all other goals. It is wins like this that prove he is a great sprinter. What power!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I watched the live feeds on cyclingnews so I couldn't watch it on TV, but must have been an impressive finish. Cav really shined on this one. Interesting mix of folks at the finish with Gilbert coming in 2nd. What happened to Farrar? Nice to see Thor still in yellow.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Tommy V!*

I have Voekler on my Velogames team and I was pulling for him to stay away to the end. I got a little excited there when they had that 1 minute gap. Too bad the run in didn't have a few more hills.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Great finish! Thor hit the finish too soon, Gilbert and Rojas were looking good but WOW what a final 500m by Cavendish. He didn't have his sprint train, he had to do it all himself. Too often I discredit him because it seems like his team focuses on delivering him to the line above all other goals. It is wins like this that prove he is a great sprinter. What power!


 
I love that Farrar won the 3rd stage, but you gotta admit, Cav's fight back to finish 5th was pretty impressive.

He seems to be less of a tool this year, so it's easier for me to admit that he is ridiculously fast on a bike...


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Henry Porter said:


> Ed, thanks for these threads. I would rep you if I didn't have to spread ...


k0de? 

rep given to OP, because you are correct that these threads are a good thing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Superb win by Cav. What a kick.

Edvald blew it big time; He thought the line was at 500m to go he said in an interview on Norwegian TV just after the finish.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Gripped said:


> I have Voekler on my Velogames team and I was pulling for him to stay away to the end. I got a little excited there when they had that 1 minute gap. Too bad the run in didn't have a few more hills.


I'm always happy to cheer for Voekler. He's given me years of entertainment with his exploits. My wife and I were yelling at him to hold on... until he took that drink and it was clear he was done.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Cav GC? Am I allowed to say that?*

Cav GC? Am I allowed to say that?

...preferably, for viewing excitement, in a tour actually decided on the final day. HTC knows the Champs like a champ.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cavendish revealed his 14 incher today.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> Where was Farrar?


I think the stage results have him crossing the line in 96th or something like that. He must've got caught at the back or crashed and was unable to get back to the front.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I'm always happy to cheer for Voekler. He's given me years of entertainment with his exploits. My wife and I were yelling at him to hold on... until he took that drink and it was clear he was done.


Agreed. That's why I put him on my team. Never know what he's going to do. And he's always a good bet to try something on Bastille Day, lol.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

aengbretson said:


> Great finish! Thor hit the finish too soon, Gilbert and Rojas were looking good but WOW what a final 500m by Cavendish. He didn't have his sprint train, he had to do it all himself. * Too often I discredit him because it seems like his team focuses on delivering him to the line above all other goals.* It is wins like this that prove he is a great sprinter. What power!


I would argue that delivering Cavendish to the line for a win is THE ONLY goal of HTC. Everything else is a side-bonus.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Cavendish revealed his 14 incher today.


Clearly someone uses Twitter 




55x11 said:


> I would argue that delivering Cavendish to the line for a win is THE ONLY goal of HTC. Everything else is a side-bonus.


Agreed. That may change very soon with Van Garderen emerging as a potential GC guy, but a sprint train and GC support require somewhat different domestiques (although a guy like Hincapie has excelled at both).


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

aengbretson said:


> Clearly someone uses Twitter


Clearly someone had never seen the very revealing pictures of him in his white kit that had the women folk around here very interested


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

aengbretson said:


> Clearly someone uses Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may also change with Cav's rumored move to Sky.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

so, where is the flaming about Lay-oh-Pard Trek rising the pace when 3 contenders where down ? ( Conti, Gesink, Janez )

where is the sportsmanship ?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

If you have the chance, watch the video of Voeckler/Roy's attack... that's some badass bike racing.

Peloton cruising along gutter to gutter, no room to pass, going kinda slow up a hill, and Roy initiates by riding on the grass to pass the front of the group, with Voeckler following. 

BAM.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> so, where is the flaming about Lay-oh-Pard Trek rising the pace when 3 contenders where down ? ( Conti, Gesink, Janez )
> 
> where is the sportsmanship ?


I guess it's dropped like a chain...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> If you have the chance, watch the video of Voeckler/Roy's attack... that's some badass bike racing.
> 
> Peloton cruising along gutter to gutter, no room to pass, going kinda slow up a hill, and Roy initiates by riding on the grass to pass the front of the group, with Voeckler following.
> 
> BAM.


Nerves of steel--on the clip it also looks like there is a car parked on the verge, right about where they squeezed by.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Man, that was some kind of ugly racing.

Jani is out, Levi and Popo both with injured wrists. Tom Boonen could barely hang on to his bars with his right hand after he went down hard--he kept trying to zip his jersey but couldn't hold the bars steady with only his right. He finished inside the time limit though, although he may be a non-starter for tomorrow.

Conti on the floor (twice), Gesink down and the piece de resistance, Niki Sorensen got clipped by a moto--the shot of him flying out of the bunch with no bike in sight was horrifying (apparently it was dragged 200 meters down the road because it was hooked on the moto--the driver of which was kicked off the race).

And an extraordinary sprint at the end. 

Racing by and for hard men.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Just finished (I'm a stage behind). The number of crashes was nuts. POed @ Versus replaying all the accidents at the end - no class. Moto guy should have been tossed off his bike at 30mph in his underwear to get some appreciation of what it's like to be a bike racer.

Great finish though :thumbsup:


----------

